# Infected fish - Camallanus worms?



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a parasitic infestation in my tank. Its already claimed one of my Diamond Tetras, I want to make sure it doesn't kill more.

Picture of the infected fish

I tried using the API cure-all (3 in one) but it didn't really work. That was all that Big Al's had to offer. Has anybody else had this in their tank before? What did you use to get rid of it? Where did you get it?

Thanks in advance for your help,

Zach


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

It does look like Camallanus worms.

If the fish are still eating you can feed them Deworming Flake I with Fenbendazole from Angelfins. They're driving through the GTA this Sunday for deliveries so you can save on shipping.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=21_28261&products_id=958

You can also buy Fenbendazole from Entirely Pets and I know they ship to Canada via USPS because I've order stuff from them in the past.
http://www.entirelypets.com/fish-bendazole-250-mg-fenbendazole-powder-3-packets.html

Have a look at this:
http://www.badmanstropicalfish.com/forum/index.php?topic=22307.0 
--
Paul


----------

